# [erledigt] Wert von "upload_max_filesize" für eine Webseite ändern



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Hi,
ich muss für eine Webseite die maximale Dateigröße beim Hochladen ändern. Diese läuft mit php-fpm und so habe ich auch entsprechende Werte in der benutzerdefinierten php.ini Datei über das Panel vorgenommen, welche auch übernommen wurden:

```
php_admin_value[upload_max_filesize] = 10M
```
Allerdings zeigt mir phpinfo() an, dass der Wert beim Standardwert von 2M liegt. Die Eingabe ist an sich ja richtig und steht ja so auch in der Datei, nur PHP selbst möchte es nicht übernehmen. Woran könnte es liegen?


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Okt. 2014)

apache2ctrl restart gemacht?


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Ja, habe neben Apache auch php-fpm manuell neugestartet. Aber erfolglos.


----------



## wotan2005 (13. Okt. 2014)

steht den der Wert in der richtigen vhost-Datei der Domain drin?


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Nein, in den vHost Dateien steht davon nichts. Ich habe die Parameter lediglich in das Textfeld für PHP-Einstellungen eingetragen. Müssen die etwa auch bei den Apache Direktiven rein? Obwohl ich php-fpm und nicht mod_php nutze?


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2014)

Der Eintrag ist falsch, richtig wäre:

upload_max_filesize = 10M

im php.ini Feld in ispconfig.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Genau so steht er auch drin. Die Ausgabe war die von der benutzerdefinierten php.ini Datei und sollte nur zeigen, dass die Einstellung übernommen und geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2014)

Hast Du irgendwelche custom nginx Direktiven im Einsatz in der Seite?


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Nein, nutze nur Apache und daher nichts für nginx drin.


----------



## logifech (13. Okt. 2014)

Steht der wert in der dazugehrigen Pool datei von PHP-FPM richtig drinne?? Bei PHP-FPM werden die werte soweit ich weiß dort reingeschrieben und daraus übernommen.
So steht dies z.B. in meiner /opt/php-5.6.1/etc/pool.d/webXX.conf datei
Bei euch varriiert der Ordner wo die pool dateien drinne liegen wahrscheinlich.

```
php_admin_value[disable_functions] = pcntl_alarm,pcntl_fork,pcntl_waitpid,pcntl_wait,pcntl_wifexited,pcntl_wifstopped,pcntl_wifsignaled,pcntl_wexitstatus,pcntl_wtermsig,pcntl_wstopsig,pcntl_signal,pcntl_signal_dispatch,pcntl_get_last_error,pcntl_strerror,pcntl_sigprocmask,pcntl_sigwaitinfo,pcntl_sigtimedwait,pcntl_exec,pcntl_getpriority,pcntl_setpriority,dl,highlight_file,show_source,proc_open,popen
php_admin_value[post_max_size] = 100M
php_admin_value[upload_max_filesize] = 100M
php_admin_value[max_execution_time] = 1200
php_admin_value[max_input_time] = 1200
php_admin_flag[magic_quotes_gpc] = Off
php_admin_flag[file_uploads] = Yes
php_admin_value[max_file_uploads] = 20
```


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Genau so steht der Wert bei mir drin, wie oben bereits erwähnt.

*Individuelle php.ini Einstellungen*

```
...
upload_max_filesize = 10M
post_max_size = 10M
```
*In der /etc/php5/fpm/pool.d/webXXX.conf*

```
...
php_admin_value[upload_max_filesize] = 10M
php_admin_value[post_max_size] = 10M
```
*phpinfo()*

```
...
upload_max_filesize 2M
post_max_size 8M
...
```
Apache und php-fpm wurden bereits auch schon manuell neugestartet. Ohne Erfolg. Alle Einstellungen sind im Panel gemacht worden und ganz sicher auch für die richtige Webseite. Die phpinfo-Datei befindet sich auch im richtigen Verzeichnis, sprich im web-Verzeichnis der Domain.


----------



## logifech (13. Okt. 2014)

mhh dann wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht weiter müsste ich mal bei mir nachgucken.


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2014)

und du nutzt ganz sicher apache2 + php-fpm und nicht apache2 + fastcgi?


----------



## logifech (13. Okt. 2014)

Ja nutze ich ganz sicher PHP-FPM mit PHP5.6.1 als zusatz version.


----------



## nowayback (13. Okt. 2014)

dann sollten die werte in der entsprechenden webxxx.conf im verzeichnis der zusatzversion (z.b. /opt/php5.6.1/....) stehen


----------



## logifech (13. Okt. 2014)

Bei mir ist das auch so ich habe da keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von nowayback:


> und du nutzt ganz sicher apache2 + php-fpm und nicht apache2 + fastcgi?


Ja, auch ganz sicher, dass ich es so nutze. Habe jetzt sogar nochmal extra nachgesehen. Anders würden die Einstellungen ja auch nicht in die Konfigurationsdatei geschrieben werden.
Der Parameter "display_errors" wurde ja exakt so auch eingetragen und funktioniert problemlos. Bloß bei der Sache mit der Dateigröße für den Upload will PHP nicht ganz mitspielen.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (13. Okt. 2014)

Also, ich wollte gerade temporär den Wert über die globale php.ini einstellen. Dafür /etc/php5/fpm/php.ini geöffnet und upload_max_filesize umgestellt. Anschließend php-fpm neugestartet. Einen kurzen Blick auf die phpinfo riskiert und dabei festgestellt, dass selbst diese Einstellung nicht übernommen wurde.

Die gleiche Einstellung habe ich dann mal auf /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini angewandt und siehe da: Es funktioniert!
Damit scheint es, als würde die Einstellung von php-fpm bei den Einstellungen für den PHP-Modus ignoriert, da ich dort explizit php-fpm ausgewählt habe.

Ist das jetzt ein Bug oder habe ich irgendetwas übersehen?


----------



## logifech (13. Okt. 2014)

Ich werd dies auch mal bei mir testen, aber in der Regel nutze ich nicht die default php version vom OS sondern zusätlich Kompillierte Software. Werde meine erfahrung dann auch mal hier berichten.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (14. Okt. 2014)

Danke dir, wäre einfach schön zu wissen woran es jetzt genau liegt.


----------



## logifech (14. Okt. 2014)

Also bei mir funktionier es unter PHP-FPM und der default PHP-5.4.33 so wie unter den Zusatz PHP versionen PHP-5.3.29, PHP-5.4.33, PHP-5.5.17 und PHP-5.6.1 tadellos.


----------



## ramsys (14. Okt. 2014)

Zitat von logifech:


> Also bei mir funktionier es


Hier auch


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (14. Okt. 2014)

Nun, danke erstmal fürs Ausprobieren. Das ist allerdings sehr merkwürdig, denn der Server wurde nach Anleitung für das D Wheezy Betriebssystem installiert.

Ich hatte jetzt auch die Gelegenheit den Server neuzustarten, aber selbst danach zeigt mir die phpinfo() die Standardwerte an.


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2014)

Schau mal in php_info(), welcher php handler dort für die Webseite angezeigt wird und auch welche php.ini Datei verwendet wird.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (14. Okt. 2014)

Er liest die php.ini für die cgi-Version ein, aber im Panel habe ich php-fpm ausgewählt.

*Edit: *Sehe gerade, dass bei allen Webseiten wo ich php-fpm ausgewählt habe stattdessen cgi genutzt wird mit ebenso der cgi .ini Konfigurationsdatei. Noch seltsamer dann, dass überhaupt die .ini Dateien im Pool von php-fpm erstellt wurden.


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (14. Okt. 2014)

Oh Wunder! Ich habe es nun doch zum Laufen bekommen. Der Grund war trivial. Es musste nur das Apache Modul "alias" aktiviert werden. Ich erinnere mich, dass ich vor Kurzem einige Module ab- und wieder angeschaltet habe, um einige Dinge zu testen. Dabei habe ich wohl das Modul vergessen.

Besten Dank Euch allen!


----------



## logifech (14. Okt. 2014)

Manchmal sind es echt kleine Fehler wo man im ersten moment nicht dran dnekt und sich einfach nur dusselig sucht... Aber hat ja jetzt geklappt


----------



## Deleted member 5906 (14. Okt. 2014)

So ist es. 
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## logifech (14. Okt. 2014)

Kein Problem


----------

